# Breeders how do YOU choose



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

How do you choose who will buy your puppys? What makes you say yes. What makes you say no? I put in apps to 2 diff breeders. One higher end pup. Said yes but they had no pups and would not till the dgs they had passed OFA and titled. The other breeder on the lowere end has pups but said NO I did not meet theire critera for a pup but gave no reason. I'm jus courios as what makes one say yes the other no based on the same info? 




P.S. I called on snuggles on petfinder. She's still avalible but the shelter is open by appt only and the fill out a app. May take a drive this weekend to see her in person. They said she got her name for a reason


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I communicate back and forth, and get an impression of the person. What I am looking for are people committed to training the dog, preferably in classes, socializing the puppy, having it live in the home with the people. People who want to compete with the dog or train it for agility or something else is really good. People who know something of the breed, are not afraid of the vet, and have owned herding or working breeds before. 

Things that get a "definitely not" are ducktaping rotted meat on the dog's muzzle to keep it out of the garbage, having 13 dogs that all run together, having lost more than one dog in the road, or having lost a dog in the road with no plan to keep this one out of it. And many, many others. 

Also, I do not try to sell to people interested in doing SAR, police work, or schutzhund with the dog, as I do not do these things and figure they would be better served by a breeder who breeds for these. But, I just let them know that up front, and they can make their own decision.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Would haveing 8 Dogs make you say no all are small brees cept one he's a shar pei. They are keep seprat when were gone and then let out to play and exersise while where home. I am on a waitin list to get 4 fixed in jus wating on vet to get his permit reistated I have proof of this and have paper work and the perosn over seeing it on speed dile (maybe I should have told person number 2 this)about the proof that is. What am I supposee to do I just want to learn.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Some breeders might think you have enough dogs at 8 already and have a home with someone else who has none. 
Just wondering what happened to the puppies you were trying to save.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I do not think it's the number of dogs but the quality of life, the health and vet care, whether major health/vet emergencies can be afforded, and what is done (training, socialization, sports, etc) with the current dogs and what would be done with the future dog. I don't think the number is simply a yay/nay unless you live in an area with limits (I do, and I'm at my limit).


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Were I live we have no limit were I live. I forgot to add that the number of animals wating only one dog is getting fixed the others are cats. All my pets are healty with soft shiny coats. And utd on shots and wormmings and heart worm. I also have 2 diff vets on speed dile if there's a emaegancy I I have to ill barrow from the bank but I try to keep $ in savings for such things am also willing to send vet and personal refrances to potinal breeders. HedieW the pups did not make it we were snowed in and could not get to them in time. And come to find out it might not have done any good turns out they gave the pups a flea and tick bath jus before theie 2 week birthday. And they were all dead by 3 weeks. I think not they were poisend. By acedent of corse but none the less 14 babys are gone.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have nine dogs at this point -- can't bring myself to pull Arwen off that list. 

Anyhow, it is a commitment, whether they are small or large. If you were applying to me, I would probably ask their ages and their breed/breed mix, and what training, how acquired and at what age, what you are doing with each of them, etc. 

For example, if two or three are over ten, and mostly couch potatoes, one you've trained in agility and flyball, two have Rally titles, and the other you are working on a CGC with, then I would believe that the shepherd pup would be going to a home where the dogs will be trained and socialized. 

If they are at various ages and acquired for a variety of reasons, ie Aunt Millie went into the nursing home and someone had to take her two dogs, rescued from a pound, a stray couldn't find a home for, bought from a breeder, I can get a picture of the dynamics. None of the reasons are particularly right or wrong, but it may explain why you have several older small dogs or several youngsters, and what you are actually facing every day in the area of leadership, training, and exercise. 

Frankly, if I applied to a breeder at this point, I would certainly understand being turned down as I have a lot of young dogs. Some breeders do not want to sell to breeders which if it is rigid is very hypocritical, but material for another thread. But I can understand the feeling that I might not have the time to properly socialize and train a puppy at this point. The breeder is making an assumption, but that is hopefully in the best interests of her puppies and understandable.

Lastly, I have to wonder what happens in the event that you become even temporarily incapacitated. What happens to the puppy if you break your leg and are in traction for a month and in a body cast for a month (happened to my brother). If someone has one dog, family will generally step up to the plate and care of the dog until you are on your feet. 

If you have nine dogs? The average person will not open their homes to nine dogs, nor should they. Most people could not manage nine extra dogs, not sprung on them all at once. So this is something we would definitely discuss. 

If you have a partner, few or no kids, and are dedicated to training (probably would have to be able to show some type of accomplishments, TDI, CD, NAJ, CGC, etc.), maybe I would consider placing the pup there. It depends on many things. 

I am not sure what you are saying about your vet. Waiting to get his license back? On a waiting list? Where are you that there are not other alternatives. If you want a veterinary procedure for your dog and your vet is not available, one would think he could point you to another vet. 

Anyhow, I am just saying what goes through my mind at reading your post. 

With that many dogs, are you renting or do you own your home?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Christen that is really sad for those pups seems those people were really dumb, flea bath OMG! Well don't give up keep watch on the rescues and shelters as I have seen some awesome dogs there too. There is actually a puppy in one now under urgent.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

By license I mean the low cost spay nuter with the state he let it run out because no one ever applied to it. The person who told me about it is also trying to get other low cost spay and nuter programs in our area. I have filled out for apps and are waiting for aproval. And thankfully I'm not alone I have a wonderful husband who helps me keep order. My older brother and parents all live next to me so if something bad did happen DH would not be alone. I would not take on another dog if I did not think we could do it. Or afford it.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ohh I for got we own a trailer and are fixing to upgrade to a new LARGER double wide withen a year or so


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I hate to say this, but do not mention it is a trailer. Too many people have set opions about people who live in trailers. My banker said it is a "manufactured home on foundation." But the question is, do you rent or own your own home. You own your own home. It is not a lie. 

The reason for the question is that Landlords can come in and say they are not renewing your lease and you are out. You have time to find a new place, but lots of people do not want to rent to people who have dogs. If they do, than there is usually a limit on size and quantity. 

The litter owner has an obligation to her puppies to try to place them in forever homes. I would NEVER sell a puppy to someone with eight dogs who rents. Lots of people will not sell at all to renters, others want to contact the landlord for a reference and to discuss his policy on dogs. 

So remember, you own your home. That is all you have to say. 

If they ask about a fence, that is actually good. Breeders who care about where their pups are going are good, not bad.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tip I can't wait to go from single wide 2 bed room to a larger 4 or 5 bed room. Some of the double wides are nicer than some foundation homes for half the price. And your right we own that's not a lie. If they saw our view the would love it. It sits on a hill over looking the south canadian river its a short walk to the banks. Wish I had a scanner I could post some beautyful past sunsets and my child hood pets playing in the water


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Explain what you are looking for:
1. German showline, working line, American line
2. gender
3. color preference, 
4. specific ancestors (optional)

Then instead of giving a personal rundown about your set up. In your initial e-mail, ask questions. Ask about the pedigree of the dog and bitch, why they chose this sire for this dam, what health testing was done on the sire and dam, the results of the tests, whether the dog and bitch have any titles or accomplishments, whether the puppies will have their first shots, any temperament testing and which temperament testing they do. 

Ask how the puppies are socialized. 

Ask who the breeder's veterinarian is, club affiliations, and trainer is. 

At the very end, you can qualify your needs if you want: The dog will be around small dogs and cats, have your dogs had any issues with smaller dogs or cats? Do you socialize them to other dogs or cats?

Put the burden on the seller to sell you a puppy. You are interviewing him, not the other way around. Answer any questions they have, being honest but careful: if they ask if you have a fence, say "yes" if you do. Do not say, "yes, but it is broken through in a few places." But do fix the fence. Keep it short and simple. 

If you ask good questions, they will probably get a good opinion of you and ask fewer questions themselves. 

I think you are approaching this as though you are at a disadvantage for some reason. They can smell that and will not sell.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

selzer said:


> I hate to say this, but do not mention it is a trailer.


And this ^^^ is why I require home visits for dogs I'm personally responsible for adopting out....

8 dogs, of any size, in a trailer, would be an automatic no for me. I'm not a breeder, but very involved in rescue.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't think living in a trailer puts my pets at a disadvantage the probly don't know its a trailer. To them its a giant dog house with seprate beds to lay on toys to chase and a couch in front of a fire place to curle up on when its cold out side. Does a dog really know the differance as long as all the animals needs are met.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I live in a trailer and have nine regulars. My dogs are clean, well kept, trained, they got to shows, they win, they go to classes, they go to the groomer, they go to the vet, they go to the pet store. 

This is EXACTLY why I say do NOT mention it is a trailer. What is the difference between a house and a trailer??? 

The fact is MANY people could not manage the training, management, vetting, grooming, and care of eight dogs, whether they live in a house or in a tent. 

If you would allow eight dogs in a house, then you should in a trailer. I find that statement pretty crappy.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

My mom owns & lives in her.....(she wants it called) _a "mobile home"..._trailer.
It is pretty large....3 bedrooms, little side deck...with a 1/2acre yard...she has dogs..
I would not consider her "living arrangements" not acceptable.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL well said selzer. My thoughts EXACATLY.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

You have to evaluate the person, not necessisarily their living situation. I would rather have one of my pups go to a person who lived in a one bedroom apartment who will train the dog and take it for daily walks than somebody who lived in a house and kept the dog kenneled most of the time and let it out alone in the fenced backyard for hours on end.

I did home visits for all of my puppies and to be honest, the dogs in the so-called "unacceptible" living arrangements have better homes than those that went to "ideal" living arrangements. This is an area where I feel maybe some rescues need to lighten up a little. There are plenty of people out there willing to give good homes to pets, they turn to rescue only to be turned down because their fence is a foot too short or they live in a rental. While some decide to seek out a reputable breeder, sadly, many of these people turn around and purchase a pet from a BYB or pet shop because they are judged by their living situation. So, they are leaving pets in the rescues and supporting the mills and BYBs. My cousin has Huskies, her 11 year old had osteosarcoma and had to be euthanized, and her 8 year old has had epilepsy since 1 year old and is on medication for life. She takes great care of her dogs. She wanted to rescue one after losing the 11 year old, and was turned down by several rescues because 15 years prior their first Husky bolted and was hit by a car. Accidents happen. After aiding them in their failed rescue search, I helped them find a puppy through a reputable breeder.

Mobile homes or trailers or whatever you wish to call them, unfortunately carry a negative image. I lived in one myself for a while and it was larger and much nicer, and cheaper I might add, than the home I'm living in now!

To the OP, if you truly feel that you are ready for another dog, more power to you. I'm sure you will find a breeder who has what you are looking for.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It does come down to stereotyping. Trailer -- trailer trash, cheap, no money, under-educated, stinks, lazy, low class. Just another way for individuals to feel good about themselves. "I at least live in a _house, _I am better than _those _people."

A rescue SHOULD probably have a limit on the number of pets people can have and still adopt another. They are trying to find forever homes for critters who had a questionable existance up to this point. Those dogs need training, socialization, and support from their human family. I would think that taking them from a crappy situation, possible puppy mill or hoarder, or a neglectful or abusive owner, and placing them into a pack of other animals would not be acceptable even if the owner lived in a mansion. 

You have to ask is it in the best interest of the dogs. It has nothing to do with what kind of dwelling it is. If it is acceptable for humans, why should it not be acceptable for dogs?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

my mom and stepdad just bought a new trailer. It's 3 bedrooms and WAY bigger than my house. The master bedroom is almost the size of my living room.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

When I got my first GSD I rented used to get up really early and take him for a walk ...we walked a lot and then when he was 1 or so I bought a house...for the last over a year I rented with 2 dogs...we went to a lot of parks...sometimes I think the only reason I have a house is for the dogs...actually I have a sign that says that...in terms of owning a dog don't think there is a difference between a home and a trailer...it should be more about how you are going to care for the dog


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My friend lives in a Trailor, I had no idea that they could be big. Her trailor has 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms and a big kitchen. She has 2 great danes that do great in there


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

In my neighborhood there are probably more trailers, single/double/triple wides, than stick houses. They all sit on 1-1/4 acre lots, the majority are fenced in. People have a wide range of animals - mostly dogs, cats, horses, cows, chickens, goats, sheep, etc. To be honest, I don't see where living in a stick house vs a trailer has any advantages. IMHO it's the people in those residences who should be taken into consideration, not how many wheels (if any) their houses have.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I live in a 4br stick house (love that term, Gayle, LOVE it!) in a 'historic district'. While that's true, realistically the neighborhood is a decaying, urban, crime ridden near ghetto. The house while old, is major fugly & badly needs various repairs, some of 'em expensive. It both amuses & disgusts me that people in my neighborhood look down on 'trailer parks' while some people living in mobile homes (which are largely immobile) automatically assume we're gang bangin ghetto trash. IMO, MLK immortal words about judging people on the content of their character are applicable far beyond skin color. (I'm certain he'd agree)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I live in a trailer too - I don't think that is the issue. As Rerun alluded to, I think the issue would be the credibility of the buyer/adopter. Saying one thing on an application, then the rescue/breeder finding out that the person has lied.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I NEVER, EVER suggested lying. 

Do you own your home, Yes.

I own my home. It is a trailer. It is my home. It is not a lie to just say I own my home.

If an application specified apartment, mobile home, house, tee pee, igloo, RV, I would just leave it blank and say I own my home. There is an address and everything so no problem there.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Castlemaid, I read her post again, it is nothing about lying, it is about the difference between people who live in stick houses and people who live in aluminum houses -- the latter in her opinion would not be candidates for eight dogs on the criteria of the type of house -- not ANYTHING else.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I never lied that's why I was up front about my arangements. And my pets. I really would not take on another animal if I could not afford it weather I buy or rescue the dog will be mine for the rest of its live even if the dog turns out to be a PITA it will stay with me no matter what.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Christen, 

From a breeder's perspective EVERYONE who wants to buy a puppy from them is going to say the same thing. 

Right now, today, you have the resources and time to vet and train and house and care for a ninth dog, or puppy, or you believe so. And that is well and good. 

BUT, 

What happens if you become a paraplegic. Some of those dogs are going to have to go. If you die, those dogs have to go somewhere. If you lose your job, and one of your little dogs needs back surgery, where is the money going to come from. If your husband loses his job and you are trying not to lose your home. If your husband gets transferred and you have to sell your home and rent for a while, What is going to happen to your eight dogs and a puppy? 

Even if the income is stable, with inflation, gas/energy crisis, and the simple fact that the future holds in it maladies for all of us, any decent breeder or rescue has to make a decision on whether they should place a ninth animal in your care. 

I am in the same boat with nine regulars, if I wanted to add a brood bitch of different blood lines, I would have people scrutinizing me. Even with all of my dogs titled and all of them CGC, etc, I would understand someone NOT wanting to place their puppy in my stable, not because I live in a trailer though, because I, in their opinion, have enough to be going on with. 

So the question is, should we feel insensed that a breeder or rescue would think they know better than we ourselves do for our capacity to own a pack of dogs and other pets? 

It doesn't help that every time you turn around there is another hoarder having their dogs siezed. This one has thirty, that one has sixty five. Each and every one of them started with one or two. 

So breeders and rescues have to take your application in and view it along with all the others and judge you and decide yay or nay. If you had a plan for what you wanted this puppy for, and you had followed through on all your other dogs in some avenue, some accomplishment, TDI, AKC titles, Schutzhund titles, hunting titles, flyball title, dock diving something more than a CGC or star puppy, maybe I would sell you a ninth dog. 

I have to go pretty soon, I am starting Joy Joy in agility this evening. 

I know I am pretty anal now about competing and earning titles, organized dog sport or working with the dog. If you told me that the eight little dogs you have, are just not comfortable hiking in the woods, and going to pet stores and dog parks, I am sorry but it is not enough to want a dog for those items. This is because there is no way I could know by your past behavior that your are serious about training, and working with THIS dog. When it is eight months old, you may just throw up your hands and say it is stupid too and it cannot be your dog park, hiking buddy either. It is only by what you have done with the other resident dogs that tells me what you are likely to do with this puppy. 

So, I would have to err on the side of caution in favor of my puppies.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Not suggesting that you said that the OP should lie, clearly you did not, but with-holding information, not completing an application, it does give the impression that the applicant is hiding some things, and if the breeder/rescue do a reference or home check these things will come out anyways. If a breeder/rescue is going to cross me off the list because I'm in a trailer or have X number of pets, or don't have a fenced yard, better to be up front about it, and if it is a problem, I'm not wasting my time nor getting my hopes up for nothing. I'll just move on. I just don't see how that would benefit the OP, or how it would make the OP to look like a "more" favorable owner. 

Sure, if they ask, do you own your own home, yes, that is a fact. 

If they ask: Single family home, or condo, or townhouse, then the answer is Single family home. If Mobile home or Trailer is among the choices, then I would circle that. 
If they ask if I have any other pets, how many and what kind, I would answer truthfully. 
If they don't ask, then there is no need to offer that info. If any of the information on my application is a red flag to them, then I can find other breeders/rescues with more relaxed criteria that will work better for me. 

I'm sure you check references too, Sue. If you check a Vet reference and a puppy buyer indicated that they have no other dogs at home, but the vet info indicates that they in fact do have a number of other dogs, just that alone would send up a lot of red flags, probably spurring you to investigate the others info on the application more closely. If the vet and references support what the application and the personal conversations revealed about the person, then you are a lot more confortable in trusting that this person is who and what they claim to be.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree, and I did say to answer honestly, I just do not think you should volunteer irrelevent information.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Castlemaid said:


> I live in a trailer too - I don't think that is the issue. As Rerun alluded to, I think the issue would be the credibility of the buyer/adopter. Saying one thing on an application, then the rescue/breeder finding out that the person has lied.


That is EXACTLY my point. Selzer of course took it to offense in that I have a problem with trailers.

Here are my problems (and what I based my personal opinion and experience on): in the area I live in, there is not one single nice "trailer park." Sure, there are trailers on occasion out in the boonies that are on nice lots, and are well cared for. However, 99% of the trailers in this city are in trailer parks and have an *extremely* high crime rate, are famous for improper pet care, and have absolutely no space whatsoever inside or out.

_Lying by omission is still lying in my book_, though others can consider it "not a lie" if they say they "own their own home." However, in my book, when one thing is fudged about, it opens up the window to me wondering what else is being fudged about.

In addition, selzer has a KENNEL setup, these dogs are not living inside all packed in together. Whether good or bad, the dogs are on a rotation schedule of an hour here, an hour there, according to selzer. There is no way, in a standard or "double wide" trailer that I would ever adopt a dog out to someone with 8 dogs in there. Especially when comments have been made about finances and having to borrow money, etc in order to pay for possible medical expenses. they should not be getting another dog, IMHO, if they already currently can not afford medical expenses for the current ones. All the basic needs may be getting met, but what if a couple get sick or hurt at the same time, or very close together.

The vast majority of pet dogs living in a kennel situation and/or outside of a trailer are not receiving the kind of training and medical care that selzer and most of us regulars on this board are giving. That is not the norm, and the norm shouldn't be based on that.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it is important no matter who you are to consider what might happen should the worst come. I as a breeder take back puppies or dogs i have produced at any time in there life if the owner needs this to happen.. Also in contract...
I have writen out what dogs go where in the event that i or my husband were to be killed in an accedent or anything like that. The people who would take the dog or dogs knows this and has it in writing so that it is there if needed..
As a side note i think the buyer was hosest about the intentions with the dog sometimes people just dont see eye to eye.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Rerun, your statement was pretty much a one liner -- no way would I adopt a dog out to someone who had eight dogs in a trailer. 

Why should I not take offense. 

Why not just say, no way would I adopt out a dog or puppy to someone with eight dogs? 

Why the qualifier?

Of course I am going to take offense. 

If I do not have a young litter, all my dogs sleep in the house and eat in the house. During their day (usually when I am not home anyway) they stay in their kennel, which have protection from the elements, cots and shelters, to keep them off the concrete, bucket holders to ensure they do not run out of water. They are clean and comfortable and everyone has their own spot and are perfectly happy to go in there and to be in there. 

If I was a rescue organization, would I place a puppy with me? No. I could not, even with my dogs' titles, etc, justify the time requirements of the new dog and ensure that this owner would do right by it. Sorry. 

If I was a breeder, would I sell me a puppy? Maybe. 

But it is the number of dogs, not the type of housing. 

You have a problem with trailers because of the caliber of people that you believe reside in them. Many of the people you are talking of do not own their trailers, but rent them. 

But she sent e-mails to breeders, not filling out an ap. So volunteering the whole thing about trailers or not volunteering it IS NOT A LIE by ommission. 

I own my own home. There is nothing about that statement that is lying by ommision or other. Unless you believe a trailer is not a home? 

I do not know where you are getting the hour hear and hour there. Sometimes I have one dog in my bed for the night, another dog watches a movie with me, a third dog may spend time in my computer room. Sometimes all are outside most of the day. Some days two come with me to class or up town for a walk. It is not a set rotation. Right now, Babs stays up in the main part of my house, Joy is on one side of the room and patio and switches on and off with Babs a couple of times a day, and Jenna has the whelping room and puppy kennel. This is because Babs and Joy are the ones Jenna is least likely to stress Jenna, which is most important.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Selzer, your situation is not the norm, and the vast majority of people would not set up a system like you have, train the dogs, and work with them properly.

Again, I state it is not the norm, and standards should not be set based on what you and a select few others with good practices have in place. The OP asking what they are looking for, I stated I'm not a breeder but heavy into rescue so may fall into many of the same application standards breeders would for living criteria, and put that IMHO the average person around here that lives in a trailer and owns 8 dogs would not fall into my, nor many others, criteria for appropriate living standards. Many people feel their pets living standards are up to par, or even above and beyond the norm. However, many of them are wrong.

Honesty is my number one criteria. If they lie, whether outright or by omission, they are automatically DQ'd from adopting from me. They can, of course, seek out other dogs to adopt. I am not a "rescue." I take in dogs one at a time, occasional siblings or small litters, vet them on my own dime, put basic training into them, and find them homes. So I can afford to be more picky than some may be. I also foster for several local rescues on and off and will not foster for an organization that takes dogs to stores once a week and contacts the foster home to let them know the dog was adopted. I will only foster for groups that allow the foster home to be part of the adoptive home selection.

There is a lot of talk about how to phrase things, and that's all fine and well. This is why home visits are important.

GSD rescues often have much higher standards, and most here know it.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

selzer said:


> Rerun, your statement was pretty much a one liner -- no way would I adopt a dog out to someone who had eight dogs in a trailer.


8 dogs in a trailer, with no proper kennel setup and property for them to play/run/exercise on. That is correct.

8 dogs in a trailer, with a nice kennel setup where the dogs are getting attention, training, proper medical care, and the owner has the finances to back all 8 dogs and one more coming in, I would not DQ them based on the fact that they lived in a trailer home vs a foundation home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, back from agility class.

Rerun, why would you consider adopting a ninth dog or puppy to someone who lived in a foundation home? (BTW, my home does have a foundation, whoop te doo, manufactured home on foundation or 1979 Western Mansion {trailer with wheels and all} put up on a cement block foundation and turned into real estate -- it does not make me a better or worse person.)

I am really shocked that you cannot see how insulting your statement is. Just because the people that frequent trailers in your neighborhood in your opinion are criminals, poor, have no yards, and have a history of neglecting/abusing pets. You see no reason not to qualify EVERYONE who lives in a trailer the same. 

So if someone lives in a frame house, you will give them the benefit of the doubt, but if a person lives in a trailer (like me), I have to prove to you I am not a bum. 

Sorry. It should be if you want a ninth dog, you have to prove that you are an exceptional dog owner. If you want to add a ninth dog, you should have a nice kennel set up where the dogs are getting attention, training, proper medical care and you have the finances to back all 8 dogs and one more coming in.

ETA: My dogs love me even though we only have a trailer to live in. If we lived in a stick house, I would have to work longer hours and have less money and time to spend on my dogs.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

There are homeless people who provide their dogs a lifetime commitment while some lawyers, doctors & CEOs dump 'em on a whim. There is nothing, NOTHING, as meaningful to a beloved pet as that lifetime commitment. IMO, that s/b the paramount concern in seeking homes for pets. Certainly there are other criteria, but if the lifetime commitment isn't there the rest means squat. Mine are typical dogs...They'd rather share a moldy sandwich with me in the food bank line than dine in lonely splendor on aged pheasant & steak tartare. 

*shrug*My stick house is a dump in a ghetto. IF that turns people off so be it. Fortunately dogs & cats (my true*true loves) are far less judgmental. Even my lousy housekeeping doesn't faze 'em (years ago I had a much loved cat that heartily disapproved, but never enough to abandon me).

Adequate exercise is important to them. Diito time, attention & training. They don't give a tinkerz fart for the 'luxury' of our surroundings. (Note, I was very honest with the breeder that my dogs must be uber stable & rock solid b/c it's an admittedly chaotic environment that can crush dogs who lack nerve strength)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

selzer said:


> Ok, back from agility class.
> 
> Rerun, why would you consider adopting a ninth dog or puppy to someone who lived in a foundation home?


I wouldn't, and I don't know where on earth you got that idea, other than the fact that you are so busy being offended by me saying that in my opinion it is dishonest and would be an automatic DQ if someone attempted to adopt a dog from me and did not disclose that they lived in a trailer. End of story. I've said my piece, and I'm not going to continue to defend it. The bottom line FOR ME is that this original debate started regarding you recommending to someone that they aren't technically lying if they misrepresent where the dog would be living.

The entire debate is completely moot point for me because I require home visits, so it wouldn't matter what they *said.* What would matter is what address I pull up to, and what the quality of life is for their dogs. Do they own a trailer that's on property, have well trained dogs that get plenty of attention and have medical records to verify medical care. Or do they live in a small trailer in a trailer park and have 8 dogs stuffed inside with no real training, no space to run around, no possible way to exercise all of them adequately, no records to verify medical care, etc.

I'm sorry you're offended, but the OP asked for opinions on what could be causing the problems, and I provided mine as tactfully as possible.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think most people took offense at the idea that calling a "trailer" a home was lying. Now, if I rent and say that I own, that is lying. If I own my trailer, then I am NOT lying when I say that I own my home. It's not even an omission. It's my home and I own it. 
That and the blanket statement of "I would never adopt to someone with 8 dogs who lived in a trailer" was taken as an insult against people who live in trailers. Not to mention the inference that you were a liar if you simply said "I own my home"

ETA: it seemed that the emphasis in your post was the fact that he lived in a trailer, the tone implied that if he lived in a "real" house, you would have no problem adopting out to someone who already had 8 dogs.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I may live in a trailer but it is NOT a trailer park. If we lived in a PARK no way would I have that many dogs. We have over 2 acres for the animals to run on and since we live so close to the canaidian river so summer time is swim time. I can under stand not adopting to a appt or a trailer park with that many animals. They would d
Drive negbors craczy and most Apptmentd have NO PET policys. I wanna thank everyone who thinks that living in a trailer DOES NOT put me at a disadvantage. I think make a album and show off my 8 fur babys.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thank you Dainerra, I am glad that you could put into a few words what I have been trying to say.

Rerun, I will say again that I NEVER, EVER suggested Christen lie. And I am getting even more frustrated and irate that your are insisting that I did.


----------

